# Immingham nr. Grimsby to M25/Dartford Crossing/Lakeside



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with?Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation:Home - The Catcuddles Sanctuary
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request? Yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? Yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport? The rescue
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal? handover forms

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals: 4
Type/Breed: moggies
Name(s):none
Sex: 1 female rest un known
Age(s): unknown
Colours:unknown
Neutered:no
Vaccinated:no
Any known medical issues:none known
Any known behavioural Issues:none known

Any other information:This is a mum and 3 very young kittens, the lady has already given 3 of these under age kittens away so this rescue is trying to get all the others in before they end up in the wrong hands.

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode Immingham nr. Grimsby
Location End: County & Postcode M25/Dartford Crossing/Lakeside

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

Grimsby, North East Lincolnshire, UK to M25, Dartford, UK - Google Maps

if anyone can help please can you email me at 
[email protected] or answer the thread on our site at
View topic - Immingham nr. Grimsby to M25/Dartford Crossing/Lakeside • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I think another rescue closer is going to update them, will update as soon as it is confirmed, keep your fingers crossed they can


----------

